# Adwords Increased By 10,000% Overnight



## BIGNUMPT (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok,so I've not been running adwords for very long and I only did so becuase I had a free £30 voucher.

So,imagine my amazement when I logged in this morning and Google now want £5 per click for the majority of keywords linked to my account.

The £5 isn't the issue here,the issue is that when I went to bed last night,the same keywords were being clicked on at£0.05p.Now, overnight it seems Google UK has re located to Zimbabwe and increased the amount required to activate the words by 10,000%.-nice work if you can get it

Anyone else had similar experiences?


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi ad a very similar experience. Once you create an account they make sure you're giving them a funding source. Also had a bad experience on the other side of that, where competition where clicking on links just to keep us paying out more in marketing fees. My suggestion, ditch Google AdWords and stick with more viral, blogging type marketing, or hire a SEO specialist.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

BIGNUMPT said:


> Ok,so I've not been running adwords for very long and I only did so becuase I had a free £30 voucher.
> 
> So,imagine my amazement when I logged in this morning and Google now want £5 per click for the majority of keywords linked to my account.
> 
> ...


This might be due to recent changes of their "landing page score" guidelines. They want advertisers to have a quality landing page that the visitor lands on when they click the ads.

I think they adjust the ads (or maybe even cancel) based on the landing page score.

There's a good thread about it here (you might need to register to read the whole thing): 98% of Account "Inactive"


----------



## tqualizerman (Dec 9, 2006)

Interesting developments...thanks for the heads up.

We've been advertising with google adwords for almost two years now and I can't say that we've had any problems with mysterious price increases UNLESS it is a highly sought after keyword, in which case big dogs may just be protecting their territory.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

It's only going to get worse.... wait until this yahoo thing is all done... you will see ad rates go way up...


----------

